# Lots of birds around



## Crndgs8 (Sep 14, 2013)

Had the chance to take a local star athlete on his first hunt this weekend. Shoulda had more geese, but lots of missing on them. Fun hunt tho.
Hope everyone is enjoying the end of the season.


----------



## duckilla (Nov 20, 2014)

That's a lot of birds!!


----------



## carp slayer (May 20, 2013)

Looks like a hell of a shoot.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

For being a desert state, and one of the driest states in the country we sure have it good here.8)


----------



## Corey_Shoemaker (Nov 11, 2014)

Where was this? I went out last week and didn't see a dang bird.


----------



## hunting777 (May 3, 2009)

wow! Nice Shoot.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Corey_Shoemaker said:


> Where was this? I went out last week and didn't see a dang bird.


 Do you really expect to get a response to that question?;-)


----------



## JuniorPre 360 (Feb 22, 2012)

Corey_Shoemaker said:


> Where was this? I went out last week and didn't see a dang bird.


 Did you hunt in the middle of the desert in a sage brush field?


----------



## Crndgs8 (Sep 14, 2013)

we do a lot of hunting In the desert. The area we hunt holds a good number of resident geese, and winters 3-4 thousand ducks. Central & west utah a couple hours drive from salt lake.


----------



## Crndgs8 (Sep 14, 2013)

I don't want to make a bunch of stink with a new thread, but I would like to get a couple people together (preferably youth) for a goose hunt the last weekend of the season. Only people who haven't had much opportunity.


----------



## Labs2 (Dec 15, 2013)

That is a very good offer wish more people would do that for youth.


----------



## duckilla (Nov 20, 2014)

Crndgs8 said:


> I don't want to make a bunch of stink with a new thread, but I would like to get a couple people together (preferably youth) for a goose hunt the last weekend of the season. Only people who haven't had much opportunity.


My son and his friend would love that they haven't really been able to do any kind of goose hunting and have always wanted to I just don't have the connections unfortunately for land anywhere. Let me know if that is possible I can pay for your time?


----------



## silentstalker (Feb 19, 2008)

Wow, great pile of birds! Incredible offer too! It would be fun to get my Son in on the goose hunt. He has killed a couple of swans but never any geese.


----------



## Dwall (Jul 1, 2012)

If you would be willing I have a couple nephews that would love to go. One of them his dad doesn't hunt so I take him everywhere with me. He had a swan tag and went to bear river 7 times with me and the weekend me and my dad shot ours his mother wouldn't let him go and he was extremely bumed. I really would love to get him the chance , he has never killed a goose ether and would just love it. I say the other two also because it's hard taking one and not take his cousins so I don't look like I'm favoring just one. It would be really cool to give them this opportunity, the one is 15 and the other two are twins that are 12. I think this would be a great opportunity and I think it's awesome of you to even offer it to someone.


----------



## Crndgs8 (Sep 14, 2013)

I've decided it will be best to do a youth hunt next year for geese. We would be hunting a field near salt lake. I am willing to take a few kids, as long as we can keep it safe and enjoyable for all that come.
The other problem is I don't want to leave anyone out.. Ideas???


----------



## tigerpincer (Dec 5, 2009)

I LOVE THIS GUY!! Great attitude of unselfishness that is refreshing to see on a site with too many short sighted selfish comments.

Start by offering to do a youth hunt for those interested in working on a service project. Maybe even that field you mentioned could use some fence mending or something. Maybe work with the DWR to come up with a service project that would also qualify for dedicated hunter hours. If you have too many kids show up for the project do some kind of drawing or contest to choose the lucky winners. If only a few show then you have found some truly deserving kids.


----------



## shaner (Nov 30, 2007)

Crndgs8,
If you need extra help/decoys I will volunteer to help your cause.
I have a few layouts and 9 or 10 dozen silos.
I could help you set up and get the kids situated and then just enjoy the action from the truck or whatever you suggest.
I dont want to shoot, I just want to see a youth kill a goose the way geese should be killed.
Shane


----------



## Crndgs8 (Sep 14, 2013)

I will post a thread in August and we can figure out all the details at that time. If there are more kids than we can handle, I think we could do another day with another group.
Anyway, thanks and goid luck to everyone the rest of the season.


----------



## duck (Dec 31, 2014)

and not a single spoonie!:grin:


----------



## nickpan (May 6, 2008)

shaner said:


> Crndgs8,
> If you need extra help/decoys I will volunteer to help your cause.
> I have a few layouts and 9 or 10 dozen silos.
> I could help you set up and get the kids situated and then just enjoy the action from the truck or whatever you suggest.
> ...


I'd be willing to do the same. Have a trailer full of full bodies, silos, layouts and more. Would love to just sit back and watch some kids have a ball!


----------



## utahrednek (Dec 5, 2014)

Without having to start a new thread: 
I'm not asking for someone to take us, but I recently got my dad into duck hunting the past few years. He has always wanted to goose hunt but has never had the opportunity. I have 1 dozen super mag shells and 6 regulars but no layouts. I used to have access to a field but had a cousin ruin that by taking people without me!!
I would love to take my dad on a hunt and get him a goose. We don't have access to any fields or anything and neither of us can afford $200 a day for a hunt. Does anyone have any VALID suggestions on how I can get him out before he can't anymore? I know you get the chance on public but not many around the dikes and what not, and he can't walk clear out to the flats where they hang out. Again just looking for a little advice/direction.
Thanks for your time


----------



## JuniorPre 360 (Feb 22, 2012)

utahrednek said:


> Without having to start a new thread:
> I'm not asking for someone to take us, but I recently got my dad into duck hunting the past few years. He has always wanted to goose hunt but has never had the opportunity. I have 1 dozen super mag shells and 6 regulars but no layouts. I used to have access to a field but had a cousin ruin that by taking people without me!!
> I would love to take my dad on a hunt and get him a goose. We don't have access to any fields or anything and neither of us can afford $200 a day for a hunt. Does anyone have any VALID suggestions on how I can get him out before he can't anymore? I know you get the chance on public but not many around the dikes and what not, and he can't walk clear out to the flats where they hang out. Again just looking for a little advice/direction.
> Thanks for your time


 As far as getting on some geese, you're in the same boat as everyone else. Good luck to you.


----------

